# Goin on vacation..



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm goin on vacation in a few weeks. Does anyone have any advice on taken care of my girls while I'm out of town.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

How long are you going to be gone?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No, but swing by here and get me.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

My setup can run smoothly for 4-5 days but after that I'd have to have someone swing by to feed the dog some more. I can always put out enough food and water for the chickens to last longer but the dog can't make his food last that long...he's a glutton. 

I'd say set up your system in just such a manner so that whoever you have that can check on your animals doesn't have to do it every day but can swing by every 3-4 days to replenish food and water for pets and livestock.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Make sure they have access to clean water at all times. Water is so important, even more important than food.... but, food's still important


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

over here in wales there is a poultry farm called clydach poultry, they offer accomodation for chickens while owners are away, a good idea ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

rob said:


> over here in wales there is a poultry farm called clydach poultry, they offer accomodation for chickens while owners are away, a good idea ?


No way!!!  I can't even imagine loading up 30-50 birds and taking them to daycare while I vacation.....the world has definitely revolved into a strange and very different place, folks.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

rob said:


> over here in wales there is a poultry farm called clydach poultry, they offer accomodation for chickens while owners are away, a good idea ?


That would be AWESOME!

New business idea, anyone? 

I can't just leave enough food and water for my chickens because 1. I don't have a feeder, I always sprinkle the food out on the ground for them to clean up for their entertainment and exercise, and 2. My chickens are a bunch of gluttons. I am sure they would eat and eat and eat until it was all gone. Plus my turkey that lives with my chickens has already proven herself uncontrollable around food. She was 15 lbs overweight when I got her and that is a lot for a bird! Thankfully with normal rations and with exercise, she has lost weight. 
So what I always do is ask either a trusted neighbor or family member to come feed and water them every day. They also get the eggs that they put out. Also, I am real picky about having my birds locked up in the coop at night for safekeeping.  Everyone has their own methods for vacationing and chicken care, but I like mine to be tended to every day, just for my sanity.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and insight guys and gals you are the best.


----------

